# Fastest way to cycle a tank?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious here as I got a tank already cycled but it was more a normal time to cycle but wondering if you wanted to start a new tank but a larger tank what is the fastest way to cycle a tank? 

My thinking (I'll need some confirmation on this if it works or not) is if I got like oh a 20-40 gal tank and got say 1L gravel from a cycled tank and put that gravel in the new tank with 1L of new gravel mixed into the cycled gravel then fill the tank up with the cycled tanks water and old sponge filter how long would it take to cycle the tank?

1-2 weeks?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Using sponges or a filter from one tank to another should take only a week to seed the new tank.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Calmer said:


> Using sponges or a filter from one tank to another should take only a week to seed the new tank.


Awesome thanks. Obviously that's good if the seeding tank is drug and diease free otherwise I'd have to go about a natural cycle then.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your welcome 
Yes, clear of all medicines and diseases.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

if you are moving all or fish over then just move the filter too, and have both going on the larger tank. in a couple weeks you'll be able to move your smaller tanks filter back and restock that tank


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Densely planted tanks don't need to cycle, so imo they are the fastest at cycling =)


----------



## J-Ye (Mar 15, 2009)

I got a 30g started in lil less than 1 wk. 

1) old water from water change
2) media from another filter
3) fish flakes (crushed into powder and feed as if there is the x amount of fish your guna put in once u start to stock it.)

i began to stock my tank on the 5th day and zero casualties


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

ChrisS is completely correct about planted tanks.

Also if you are seeding your tank you may need to 'feed' it as the bacteria will die off if there is not a food source for them. Feeding it means putting a small amount of ammonia part way through the process... something around day 3.

Remember to do water tests as often as you can diring this process as these will tell you that your tank has cycled based upon results


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

J-Ye said:


> I got a 30g started in lil less than 1 wk.
> 
> 1) old water from water change
> 2) media from another filter
> ...


Wow... Thanks.. less then a week is awesome. You know how kids are. Asking them to wait 6 weeks to cycle would drive them bonkers not to mention me. Thier patience is... wait.. what patience?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

J-Ye said:


> I got a 30g started in lil less than 1 wk.
> 
> 1) old water from water change
> 2) media from another filter
> ...


That is not a good way to cycle a tank. Just because your fish didn't die didn't mean they didn't suffer.

You shouldn't have to do step 3 as its dangerous to have un-eaten food rotting in your tank. That's the biggest taboo in fish keeping. As long as you seeded your tank correctly, the 3rd step is not required.

The best way is to seed your new filter by squezzing your old filter media on it. The more mulch you pass over the better. Then run you new filter in same tank as the old filter for a week. When you have your new tank ready, add water, add de-chlor and swap new filter to the new tank and tada, it's just like a %100 water change. You new have a fully cycled new tank. I'd let it run for a day just to be safe and add 2 or 3 fish at a time after ward.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The healthiest tank I have is also the most heavily planted. It's also a haven for snails. Which is fine since I need snails for my clown loaches and my puffers.

Then, today, in my healthiest tank, my most gorgeous angel just dropped dead. Of course, I believe the problem wasn't water quality. It was hostility from other fish. My Angels are the most aggressive of the so called "community" fish that I have. Sigh.

Anyways, cycling wise, I love, love love my AquaClear110 (aka AC500) hang-on-back filters, with their giant-giant sponges. When I start a new tank, I take one sponge from a dual-sponge AC110 that is already seeded, and move it to the new tank. Instant biofilter. 

W


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Anyways, cycling wise, I love, love love my AquaClear110 (aka AC500) hang-on-back filters, with their giant-giant sponges. When I start a new tank, I take one sponge from a dual-sponge AC110 that is already seeded, and move it to the new tank. Instant biofilter.
> 
> W


I use a couple aqua-clear sponges in each of my eheim canisters, for that very same reason. Easy to cycle a new tank, and good for emergencies!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> ChrisS is completely correct about planted tanks.


Vote #3 for plants. I agree with ChrisS and KnaveTO, plants are the best way to a quick healthy tank and a great long term aid in maintaining the same.


----------



## GMODZ (Jul 29, 2009)

I just cycled my tank in about 17 days.....150gallon...added ammonia daily to bring up to 2-3ppm and just be patient until the nitrites hit 0 after 24 hours...once they hit 0 do a water change to bring the nitrate down...i did this and dumped all 40 fish in at once with no spikes afterwards


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

what kind of amm did you put in ?
big als has a fw cycle liquid is that ok to use ?
then wait 6 weeks ?
I have 3 tanks I dont want to seed or put plants in right now .
I just dont want to have amm around the house with kids here ...
thanks ,and i dont want to use fish or food


----------



## GMODZ (Jul 29, 2009)

the big als ones are a rip off....about $15-$20 and they tell you to dump the entire bottle in and then 48 hours later you can dump the fish in.....this is not the ideal way to cycle the tank...use a dropper and start with 1 drop per gallon and then do ammonia test..if its not 2-3ppm then add more until u get 2-3ppm....then just keep adding the same amount everyday ....after a week test nitrites..they will probably be high but slowly u should start seeing them come down....dont bother testing nitrate until nitrites have hit 0

once nitrites hit 0 do 20-30% water change to bring nitrates down and thats it...if you dont add in fish right away u just need to keep adding in ammonia daily otherwise the bacteria will die off.

I used this from Home Hardware

Old Country $2.99 900ml Item # 4521-716


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yeh the one from big als but I would never add fish in 48 hours lol
no home hardware around here but ill try and get something ...so what i get from you is add amm everyday untill i get nitrite reading then stop adding amm ?

sounds the same as saltwater , should be easy  
thanks


----------

